# Most Beautiful Pistol Ever Made



## shootnstarz

We all know that the most beautiful rifle ever made is a Springfield Armory full lenght, tiger striped walnut stock M-14/M-1A.

But what is most beautiful pistol?

I'm going to have to go with the 1911A1 with my limited pistol knowledge. I have a feeling I'm not alone in this choice.

Rick


----------



## drifterfisher

The original Ruger standard.Not the newer MKII,or MKIII,or 22/45 I have one from '58 that looks like new. Now are you wanting just auto's or do revos count in this to?


----------



## jim t

Jim


----------



## drifterfisher




----------



## Trble Make-rr

Beretta 92f :thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz

drifterfisher said:


> The original Ruger standard.Not the newer MKII,or MKIII,or 22/45 I have one from '58 that looks like new. Now are you wanting just auto's or do revos count in this to?


Any pistol, any action, any propellent, any country, any color, any caliber.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz

jim t said:


> Jim


 
Jim, where'd you get a pic of my WWII Colt?

Rick


----------



## jim t

UNFORTUNATELY... just a google search.

But I fired a couple back in college.

Front end heavy as I recall. But DANG it was a blast.

Jim


----------



## drifterfisher

http://www.gunsandammo.com/2011/09/14/most-beautiful-handgun-ever/


----------



## shootnstarz

drifterfisher said:


>


 
Well, it may have inner beauty ! 

Rick


----------



## drifterfisher

I love the old thing,shoots like a dream.Looks better than that block above it...lol


----------



## shootnstarz

jim t said:


> UNFORTUNATELY... just a google search.
> 
> But I fired a couple back in college.
> 
> Front end heavy as I recall. But DANG it was a blast.
> 
> Jim


Seriously, that looks EXACTLY like mine, grips, wear, color, everything. Don't remember ever posting a pic of it.

I guess with so many out there there's bound to be twins in there.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz

drifterfisher said:


> I love the old thing,shoots like a dream.Looks better than that block above it...lol


 
Just kidding Drift. I know those old Rugers are tough pieces. Beauty is in the eye................................

Rick


----------



## drifterfisher

I'm a big rimfire fan,not so much center fire,so I'm biased that way.


----------



## Grove

JK.


haha brick.


----------



## florabamaboy

This is where it all started....


----------



## Jason

I love the classic 1911, but ever since I was a little kid the Luger has been my pistol I will get 1 day!











But then again...I reckon this would be great too huh??? hahaha love the scope don't ya!!!!


----------



## welldoya

Two come to mind - Browning HP and 3rd Series Colt Match Target.
I don't own one but the S&W Model 27 is also a looker.


----------



## drifterfisher

Jason said:


> But then again...I reckon this would be great too huh??? hahaha love the scope don't ya!!!!
> 
> View attachment 58106



If there ever was a case of to much scope....


----------



## flukedaddy

My first 1911 my lil mule. Want the full size now.


----------



## saku39

no ones posted a tiger striped gold desert eagle yet?> lol


----------



## in the boat

I'm a big 1911 fan myself. I have a Colt 1911 made around 1916 according to the serial #. It's still in good shape too. I also have a 1911A1 with a rail. As far as rim-fire goes, I have a high standard supermatic trophy. All sweet shooters.


----------



## Gravity3694

1911 is the nicest looking handgun in my opinion. I also like a Colt Python, Ruger MKIII Target and S&W 686. I'm a person who lives by the motto, "pretty is as pretty does." To me a 1911 isn't the best for carry or use. I also think the M14 is a nice looker, but prefer other rifles if I had to tote or shoot one for social purposes.

Here's a photo of my Dan Wesson Valor 1911.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

in the boat said:


> I'm a big 1911 fan myself. I have a Colt 1911 made around 1916 according to the serial #. It's still in good shape too. I also have a 1911A1 with a rail. As far as rim-fire goes, I have a high standard supermatic trophy. All sweet shooters.


What can I get that colt railgun for? Cash, my wife, guns? You name it... That is my next pistol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

O sorry to get off topic... The most beautiful is my 1911 a1 colt purple heart gun I got for Christmas the year after I got shot from my wife!


----------



## TraderDan

*Wow*



MULLET HUNTER said:


> O sorry to get off topic... The most beautiful is my 1911 a1 colt purple heart gun I got for Christmas the year after I got shot from my wife!
> 
> 
> View attachment 58145


 This will be a Hard one to Top!! Thanks for your duty, and Thanks for sharing. What a Great pistol.


----------



## cps57

These have to be considered


----------



## aaronious45

For some reason I've always been attracted to schofields and Russians


----------



## Baitcaster

cps57 said:


> These have to be considered


gets my vote !


----------



## WW2

MULLET HUNTER said:


> O sorry to get off topic... The most beautiful is my 1911 a1 colt purple heart gun I got for Christmas the year after I got shot from my wife!
> 
> 
> View attachment 58145


I had to read this a few times. I thought it said you were shot by your wife... lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

WW2 said:


> I had to read this a few times. I thought it said you were shot by your wife... lol


I've come close a time or two... But not yet:whistling::yes::whistling:


----------



## Bottlerocket




----------



## MULLET HUNTER

I've got the same gun bottlerocket, actually mine are both p7m8's one has plastic, one has wood just like yours... Great guns!!!


----------



## Bottlerocket

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I've got the same gun bottlerocket, actually mine are both p7m8's one has plastic, one has wood just like yours... Great guns!!!


Not mine, just my vote. I want one sooooo bad though


----------



## Jason

This is my newest baby!!! this is a stock pic, pick mine up Tuesday.....It'll go in my Zombie Pack!!!!!!:whistling::yes::thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Fine pistol Jason, ad what a nasty round...WoW


----------



## Longbow14

I'd be hard pressed to find another pistol i like more than the 1911. I'm very keen on the Damascus slides some of them wear. second pick would the Colt SAA. I have to say the Luger is still one sexy pistol


----------



## Bottlerocket

My vote for revolver









Yes I know Pythons are amazing, but these just really have a place in my heart


----------



## Bottlerocket

welldoya said:


> Two come to mind - Browning HP and 3rd Series Colt Match Target.
> I don't own one but the *S&W Model 27 is also a looker*.


You sir, have good taste


----------



## Jason

Bottlerocket said:


> My vote for revolver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know Pythons are amazing, but these just really have a place in my heart


Funny story since you mentioned Python.....

I used my ole man's Colt Pyton in the Academy. Loved the gun!!!:thumbup: 

Well, I wanted to buy a model 10 fer little of nothing and when I mentioned it to my folks---my ole man said just come get the revolver outta the safe!!!:001_huh::yes::001_huh: I was like hmmmmmm instead of buying a $250 gun, my folks want me to take a $800-1000.00 gun from them:shifty: No brainer there, but I told them I'd leave it in the safe to be a queen!!!:thumbup:


----------



## in the boat

MULLET HUNTER said:


> What can I get that colt railgun for? Cash, my wife, guns? You name it... That is my next pistol


The rail came from my Dad and is just something I won't part with. Like the 1911 A1 your wife gave you I'm sure has to have a place with you forever. 
That is one beautiful 1911!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Thank you sir, and yes I definatly understand...


----------



## drifterfisher

Jason said:


> This is my newest baby!!! this is a stock pic, pick mine up Tuesday.....It'll go in my Zombie Pack!!!!!!:whistling::yes::thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 58212


So I can expect to hear some rounds popped off tuesday afternoon???:whistling:


----------



## Jason

drifterfisher said:


> So I can expect to hear some rounds popped off tuesday afternoon???:whistling:


I might have ta have some quality time w/ her fer sure!!!:whistling:
:thumbup:


----------



## TheCarver

1911a1 Has always been fine to shoot, An just about,, I said just about every company known has made a copy of it... My 1/2 O cents on the PISTOLA of the WORLD.. The one called hard ball,45 ole carver an his bad slingshot He He


----------



## Jason

OK, got her today....Every time I opened the case, she was singing-----"I'm sexy and I know it!" Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to fire her off:001_huh: Dern rain:blink: Soon I will consummate our relationship!!!!:shifty::shifty::shifty::thumbup:


She breaks down easier then a Glock and is in 3 pieces....Now that I have her and my AR57, my Zombie kit is complete!!!:whistling: I still got my special feelings fer my Glock but this FN is SWEET!!!!!:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Doomsday

*Colt Diamondback*

I think the Colt Diamondback is the best looking Pistol ever made...


----------



## Gravity3694

Doomsday said:


> I think the Colt Diamondback is the best looking Pistol ever made...


Meh, a Python in royal blue is way better. The Diamondback does use the same frame though.


----------



## Doomsday

Gravity3694 said:


> Meh, a Python in royal blue is way better. The Diamondback does use the same frame though.


Nothing wrong with Python. I owned one for a while, but unable to find a Diamondback at a reasonable price.


----------



## welldoya

Gravity3694 said:


> Meh, a Python in royal blue is way better. The Diamondback does use the same frame though.


The Python is built on Colt's I frame. The Diamondback is built on the D frame (just a little smaller). Kind of like comparing S&W's L frame to the K frame.


----------



## TheCarver

Jason,,, Keep us posted on how that Beaut shoots, Looks like a fine piece of hardware. Wouldnt mind trying one of the new ones. Everyone says they a fine to own... Thanks ole carver


----------



## TURTLE

Trble Make-rr said:


> Beretta 92f :thumbup:


*+1:thumbup:*


----------



## TURTLE

*My Favorite.*


----------



## GoneCoastal

A few junkers


----------



## HEIST

I wish I had both of these..


----------

